# I rescued this lil guy



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

Edit: Clear pictures at the bottom of the thread; thankx!

Hey, just rescued this little P yesterday. Im pretty sure its a natt but it also has a lot of gold. It has a red fin below where his tail would have been (got bitten off







) He is my crippled fish cuz he has no tail! He is covered in spots like natts are; He is probably about an inch long. When I found him he was in with a shoal of reds; I could tell him apart from them cuz they had red on their gills while he has gold.

heres a few pics










--










Sd in backround










thank you guys for the help

-- Mak


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Looks like a natt to me








I hope the lil' fellow will make it without his tail.... Good luck


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

He swims fine and hes not afraid of much; always out and about; He was lonely before I put the SD in with him and he managed to squueze through the divider into the O tank. Now he is happy; I raised the temp added salt and melaflex, I wish he would grow it back a little but I think its through to the bone.









- Mak


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a little natt. It is kind of hard to see the pics clearly but 99% natt.
Welcome to the site.


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

hehe Yea im almost positive its a natt to just wanted to make sure. Im get rid of him probably tho cuz my spilo died after 5 years and Im gunna buy another from aquascape.









He is the most outgoing natt I have ever seen tho; even before I dimmed the lights he was out and around.









--







Mak


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Natt for sure.









~Dj


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

Yep; only other thing I could see him even possibly being is a Serrasalmus aureus because they look like the fish in my avatar; only gold around the gills like he has, eh I don't know I'll probably keep him for another month or two to see if his color comes out at all; The person I got him from said they baught it as a "gold Piranha" ; Ill let you guys know what it turns out to be.

thank you for your help!

-- Mak


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Need a clearer pic...seems P. nattereri!


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

ill try to get better pic but hes always running around it hard to get a shot! I thought at first natt but after talking to her and the store where she got it im almost convinced that its not. She bought it as a "gold piranha" and they were 29.99 for ones the size of mine. They all look alike but you can easily tell them apart from the reds; so ill try to get more pics of the lil bugger.

--Mak


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

heh managed to catch the little bugger ( I know it shouldnt be hard he doesnt have a damn tail!) but it was pretty hard. Heres 3 out of water pics!


















last









heh the tailless wonder


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

Anyone else gunna put a guess; Im almost 99% positive hes not a P.Natteri. He has no red on his body; only fins are red, and the store where he was purchased originally has me convinced although they don't have the species name. They call them "gold piranha"; with a max size of about 8in. After searching the main thing I can see him being is a Serrasalmus aureus; but if the experts would come in here I would appreciate it cuz im prolly wrong


----------

